# Is your Canister Filter quiet or loud?



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I just set up my Rena Xp2...it is a used filter I got off craigslist with a tank. I have it running right now its pretty loud.... the motor itself is making a humming noise. Do I need to let the filter break in or something?? :-?

The filter is primed properly. This humming noise is kinda ridiculous though.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

I have two xp3's and i literally put my ear up to them to hear them working. My stand isn't closed and noise is fine. I can only really hear the water running through it all (and like i said. ear needs to be within 3 inches to hear that).

Try lubricating the impeller via vaseline. Check for any debris inside of the shaft. Other than that you really cant do much.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

dsouthworth said:


> I have two xp3's and i literally put my ear up to them to hear them working. My stand isn't closed and noise is fine. I can only really hear the water running through it all (and like i said. ear needs to be within 3 inches to hear that).
> 
> Try lubricating the impeller via vaseline. Check for any debris inside of the shaft. Other than that you really cant do much.


I just cleaned out the impeller and etc...its slightly quieter but still loud enough for me to hear it. My beds about 12 feet away from it.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

when you look into the impeller shaft, is it rough? Also, any 'barbs' or chips on the impeller? this could cause some noise.

If it really bothers you, looks for a new on on CL and sell the one you have now. These are great filters. I'm sorry to hear that you got a bad one.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

All the parts seemed good. Do you think it needs to be broken in? The filter wasnt running for like 1-2 months.

Any suggestions for other canister filter brands to look into?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Rena and eheim are top on the market. 
I love my rena's though. I'll always stand by them. Let it run for a few days. see if there's a change. but i really don't think it'll change..


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

What size eheim would be sufficient for a 75 gallon tank with a AC110?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> What size eheim would be sufficient for a 75 gallon tank with a AC110?


Never used an eheim. Somebody else will need to que in....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I put vaseline on my impeller shafts and on the magnets themselves. Works quite well. You may give that a try. Just lube it up and then with your hands run the shaft up and down, up and down several times to spread it out.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Azballa7 said:


> What size eheim would be sufficient for a 75 gallon tank with a AC110?


I would use a 2217 on a 75.

I set up a 2217 recently and it was somewhat loud for the first week. I didn't do anything and it got quiet on it's own. Now I can barely hear it. I have a much bigger canister (a 2262) also. It did the same thing.

I would wait a couple of weeks on the Rena before looking at anything else. It may just need to get a coating of gunk in it for things to run more smoothly.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> I put vaseline on my impeller shafts and on the magnets themselves. Works quite well. You may give that a try. Just lube it up and then with your hands run the shaft up and down, up and down several times to spread it out.


Vaseline wouldnt spread into the tank water??


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

First step for me on used equipment is a good cleaning. Places people often miss are the well where the impeller sets. They clean the impeller but not the well. The tubing can set up hard water inside which cracks off and goes to the impeller or well where it can make noise even though you think you just cleaned it. It is also possible to have a worn shaft evne on a canister. Depends on how the former owner took care of things. I would shut it down and go back through to look at these things before changing. Pull the ends off theimpeller shaft to look for scoringand replace it if it shows bad. Since there are only two things moving, water and the impeller, those are the places to look for noise.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Vaseline is aquarium safe.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

dsouthworth said:


> Vaseline is aquarium safe.


Vaseline is a petroleum product. While it may not cause immediate harm to fish, I don't think I'd classify it as aquarium safe. What's more, it can deteriorate or swell certain rubbers and plastics.
I think a better alternative might be silicone grease.
As far as noisy Rena filters, I have an XP2 in my bedroom and I can barely hear it.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

My fluvals are pretty decent, can't hear the 405 when its in the cabinet. I have one that sits under a steel stand about 8ft away and I can hear it when the room is quiet.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 4 xp's running and they are very quiet.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a Sunsun 402B and I really cannot hear it running at all.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One of the major filter makers, recommends Vaseline to lube their O-rings. Is it Eheim? Either way it is true that it is a petroleum product but we need to keep in mind lots of things are petroleum products but they are safe. Like plastics?


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Applied some of the jelly and its still a lil loud opcorn:

Might have to upgrade to a new canister....think about getting an Eheim hearing good things about them.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> One of the major filter makers, recommends Vaseline to lube their O-rings. Is it Eheim? Either way it is true that it is a petroleum product but we need to keep in mind lots of things are petroleum products but they are safe. Like plastics?


Plastic is a bit different than vaseline. In any case, a water proof silicone grease, like plumbers grease, or faucet grease would be better for o-rings in that it won't soften or swell rubber or plastics like petroleum jelly can.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> PfunMo said:
> 
> 
> > One of the major filter makers, recommends Vaseline to lube their O-rings. Is it Eheim? Either way it is true that it is a petroleum product but we need to keep in mind lots of things are petroleum products but they are safe. Like plastics?
> ...


I think I will try the silicone grease. Is this something hardware stores carry or special order item?


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't even hear my FX5 unless i open the door to the stand and put my head next to it. It's so quiet you don't even know it's running!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sometimes there are cases where the filter is not the real cause. Almost all will have some vibration. I often put my hand on my canisters to find if they are running. There have been cases where the noise has been traced to my setup rather than the canister being at fault. If the stand is built of lightweight plywood for instance, the vibration can be transfered to the stand and make it vibrate like a drum might. Sometimes it does a lot for the noise if you move the canister so the tubing or parts don't touch the stand. I currently have a stand and a Cascade 1000 canister under it. When I close the door on the stand, I could hear the filter. The solution was to wrap foam around the tubing where it was touching the stand.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Azballa7 said:


> I just set up my Rena Xp2...*it is a used filter I got off craigslist* with a tank. I have it running right now its pretty loud.... the motor itself is making a humming noise. Do I need to let the filter break in or something?? :-?
> 
> The filter is primed properly. This humming noise is kinda ridiculous though.


 8) I'll lay odds it's a bad rotor/impellar. My XP's both are like 'church' quiet. One is 5yrs the other 7yrs old. Not sure of the cost, maybe $20?? It'll be worth it for the peace & quite not to mention the performance. "T"


----------

